# عروض العيد حياكم



## الفرح عنواني (3 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ..


صباحكم ورد وجوري ..
أغلى عطر في العالم .. عطر الأمراء والشيوخ ..مجموعة كلايف كريستيان ..
ثلاث عطور.. كل واحد 100 مل في علبة وحدة ..مع عرض 3 عطور مجانية 50 مل من اختيارك 


مجموعة كلايف كريستيان جربت ثباتها رشيت كل نوع بمنديل وتركتها جوا الدولاب
ورب البيت انو كل مافتحت الدولاب فاحت ريحة العطور جلست ثابته لمدة اسبوع كامل وواحد منهم لمدة اسبوعين


صورة المجموعة من تصويري الشخصي 












صورة الكرتونة 



















وهذي صورة العلبة وهي مسكرة 



















وهذي صورة العلبة وهي مفتوحة 



















وهذي صورة جماعية للاسود والاخضر والذهبي 



















نبذة عن العطر


صنع هذا العطر عام 1872 بأمر من الملكة فكتوريا ملكة بريطانيا في ذلك الوقت
كل قطرة من هذا العطر تحتوي على 150 وردة جوري،،،
وهو مكون من 200 مادة منها الياسمين العربي والفانيلا ومجموعة من الورود،،،
وأمرت بتوزيعه على ركاب الدرجة الأولى في السفينة المشهورة تايتنك (دعاية للعطر في ذلك الوقت)



حصل (عطر كلايف كريستيان ) على جائزة موسوعة غينيس للأرقام القياسية، كأغلى عطر في العالم، علماً أن إنتاج هذا العطر المصنوع من أندر المكوّنات في العالم، لا يتجاوز الألف قارورة سنوياً لغلاء سعره في الأسواق العالمية.



لمشاهدة سعره وكافة أسعار العطور الأصلية من قبل شركة تسويق دولية نرجو النقر على الرابط المدون ادناه:



http://sa.strawberrynet.com/perfume/clive-christian/


طبعآ في الرابط صور العطر الأصلي وسعره بالريال السعودي
للمعلومية العطور المتوفرة لدي فقط الأول، والثاني، والثالث وهي معروفة بالألوان لهواة وعشاق العطور بالأسود، والأخضر، والذهبي


سعر المجموعة 750 ريال +
مجموعة سيف الشيوخ مجانا 






هذا رابط موضوعي .. العطور الفرنسية ...


عطور .. عطور .. عطور .. تركيز عالي ..ثبات قوي.. روووعة 










بعض التجارب من أسواق ستي ومن منتدى اخر ​


----------



## النوير (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: عروض العيد حياكم*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جنان الخلد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: عروض العيد حياكم*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ...


----------

